# Problème avec VMware fusion 4



## rola (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros soucis avec VMware fusion 4.

Lors du lancement d'un session w.xp j'ai ce message : 

_*Impossible d'ouvrir /dev/vmmon*: Fichier ou répertoire inexistant.
Vérifiez que le module de noyau 'vmmon' est chargé.*_

Ma configuration est un imac 27" avec mac os lion dernière version.

J'ai plein de travail est j'ai ce bug qui m'empêche de travailler. 

Merci d'avance

Romain


----------



## Larme (21 Juin 2012)

VMWare est-il à jour ?


----------



## rola (21 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> VMWare est-il à jour ?



c'est justement suite à une mise à jour

J'ai eu le problème la semaine dernière, j'ai acheté la version 4, et toujours pareil.

La solution a été d'aller chercher un backup, mais c'est vraiment lourd, donc j'aimerais trouvé une solution.


----------



## Larme (21 Juin 2012)

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...nguage=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1003484 ?



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de VM Ware Fusion, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Windows sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## rola (21 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...nguage=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1003484 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la modération, sorry, j'ai hésité lors de la création du message 

Sinon pour Larme : Un grand merci, mon anglais n'est pas très bon, mais j'ai compris le principal
par contre une simple correction des droits a suffit.
Sans réinstaller l'ensemble.

Un grand merci pour ton aide.


----------

